# Getting ready for the Real World!!



## ncgirl21 (Jun 8, 2004)

No, not the show on MTV  !!!

My graduation date is July 30th which is exactly 51 days away (not counting today) so........... that's about seven and a half weeks.    Then I'm going to be in the "real world."   I'm super excited  but nervous too.  My parents are throwing me a BIG graduation party at my grandma's which means all my friends are going to be there AND there's a bathing suit involved.  NOW, I'm not expecting miracles or anything, but I'd like to loose 7-14 lbs. of fat by this time and for my boobs to grow two cup sizes- LOL!!!   I'm serious about the weight loss though- my goal is 7-10 lbs.  

I'll post pictures by the first of next week, although I'm about the same as in my last ones, and I'll take measurements and weigh myself sometime this week.  

Now, my diet is going to change a little.  I'm going to try to do low carb for 3-4 days and then have a refeed day.  On my refeed day I'm only raising my calories to around 2200, protein will stay high, and carbs will be raised to about 300.  If anyone is familar with this, feel free to chime in!!    Fat will be kept to a minimal on refeeds, but will be higher on low carb days (by low carb I mean no more that 60 grams).  I generally don't count the carbs from veggies but I may start.  

I'll start posting my meals tomorrow.   

As far as workouts go, I'd really like to trim up my legs some more and get the muscles showing more.  They're hard, but their just not like how I want them.  My hamstrings are the hardest for me to hit and I want that quad sweep.  Abs- I'm not really aiming for a six pack, I'd be happy with a four!! My stomach has always been flat and if I gain it goes to my ass but I would like to gain some muscle there so my abs will show.   What I'm planning on doing is a 4 day split.  Something like this:

Day One:  back/biceps
Day Two:  Legs
Day Three:  Shoulder/chest/tricep
Day Four:  Legs

It might not always be right in a row though.  I'll also work my abs about twice a week.  As far as cardio is concerned I'm aiming for 225 minutes a week total.  It'll usually be something like 20 at lunch on the eliptical or bike and then 30 on the treadmill (20 hitt and 10 moderate).  I HATE cardio though  .  I may throw in some tapes too or swim some laps for variation.  

Calories, well I really don't plan on counting them except for on my high carb day.  I'm going to watch my carbs and listen to my body.  If I'm hungrier on some days then on others I'll eat more that day.  Just going to try to work WITH my body instead of against it.     I'll generally have 4-6 meals a day though.

Okay- Phew........ that was long.  Any  or suggestions is welcome!! Oh, and feel free to Whore, I love to gossip!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Good Luck NC    Oh and congrats on graduation, what are you graduating in???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Shorty!!    Thanks hun, it's Paralegal Technology.  I don't like it   so I'll probably take a year off and then head back, but I'm still psyched to finally be finished.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

That is awesome, everyone is graduating and I am so jealous.  I have 3 terms to go, so March I am done, things are taking longer do to a dual major.  Well I bet you are going ot look hot and I love your AVI


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Wednesday, June 9th, 2004  

Coffee
Meal 1: 1 cup egg whites,1/4 cup FF Ricotta cheese, hot sauce

Meal 3: large salad w/ 4oz. cooked chicken

Meal 4: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup LF cottage cheese, 1/4 cup FF cream cheese

Meal 5: 2 Talipia Filets, 2 cups broccoli

Meal 6: 4 oz. chicken, 2 cups broccoli

Meal 7: 2 cups egg whites, 1/2 cup Ricotta cheese, 3/4 cup LF cottage cheese, cocoa, 1/2 cup milk

Snacks  : SF Popsicles, SF Jello, Diet Sodas

Workout:
Weights: Legs, some abs at home
Cardio: 20 minutes (10 on bike) (10 on eliptical) after leg workout


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Food looks nummy Andrea,   You are making my tummy hungry, might be time to roll out of bed to eat


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

forgive my ng ... but where exactly do you plan to lose 7 pounds?  Looking at your pics (if they are current) I don't know you have 7lbs to lose.  I'd like to call the bathing suit photo in as evidence (nt hands the judge the photo) ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks NT-   Your a sweet heart!!   My legs are definatly my problem area so once I loose all the fat from there I'll be happy.      Overall, I'd like to loose around 15 pounds.  I know that it will be a slow process because the last little bit of weight is the hardest to loose, but I think I will be happy with the results once I get them.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 9, 2004)

15 lbs.? Wow, IMO, that's way too much. You look fine now.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Aggie!! I checked out your gallery- you are SOOO pretty  !!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Snacks  : SF Popsicles, SF Jello, Diet Sodas


 
 Glad you found me tasty.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Glad you found me tasty.
> [/font]


 
Extremely


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 9, 2004)

Aw thank you Andrea. Best of luck to ya with your goals and congrats on the upcoming graduation.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 10, 2004)

My meals ended up changing yesterday, I ate a little more than I anticipated but I was hungry!!  May tweak meals a little today and eat a little less due to yesterday, just depends. I'm not really that hungry right now but we'll see  

Thursday, June 10, 2004
Coffee
Meal 1: 1 whole egg, lettuce
Meal 2: lettuce, broccoli, 4 oz. chicken (this is the measurement AFTER cooking)
Meal 3: 1 can tuna, lettuce, broccoli, cabbage (this comes in a bag already shredded like the lettuce)
Meal 4: *same as above*
Meal 5: 1 cup egg whites, 1/2 cup Ricotta cheese, splenda, SF syrup (I just fry this in a pan and I swear it is so FREAKING good, taste just like french toast  )
Meal 6: 1 cup cottage cheese

Workout:
Weights: OFF
Cardio: Lunch time- 10 minutes each machine (eliptical, ski thingy, bicycle), at home- 20-30 treadmill


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone familar with refeeds, please help me out here.  When should my first one be???     I was planning on doing one every four days so should my first one be on Sunday or should I wait longer since this is my first one?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Andrea- Good luck with your goals sweetie and congrats on Graduating!! Thats something to be Very proud of! I'm sure you will look HOT at your party!! IMO- 15lbs would make you look tooooo skinny--just my .2cents 

Your meals look So Yummy!!! 

I think you should do the refeed on sunday--but I'm not a pro. Thats what I did though when I carb-cycled-- I refeed on sundays & thursdays.  I would ask Jodi though--she knows her stuff!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

oh mi gosh I found my TWIN! I just looked at your gallery-- I swear that first pic--where you are turned sideways in the pink suit-- We look like complete Twins--Our bodies are A LOT a like--its weird.. its like you took a pic of me! So Crazy.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Stacey- if my body looked like yours I wouldn't be dieting!!! Your a hottie!    Are you feeling better since your surgery?  Still trying to get pregnant?  Your gonna be a gorgeous mommy!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

After reading a lot of other people's journal I have decided that my calories are TOO high to be cutting, I want to loose fat- not maintain  .  So, still going to do low carb with refeeds, just going to start counting calories again too  .  So, I'm thinking something like this.

Sunday- Refeed- 2000  (June 13, 2004)
Monday- 1000
Tuesday- 1200
Wednesday- 1500
Thursday-1000
Friday- 1200
Saturday- Refeed-2000
Sunday-1000
Monday-1200
Tuesday- 1500
Wednesday- 1000
Thursday- Refeed- 2000
Friday- 1000
Saturday- 1200
Sunday- 1500
Monday- 1000
Tuesday-1000
Wednesday- Refeed- 2000
Thursday- 1000
Friday- 1200
Saturday- 1000
Sunday- Refeed- 2000 (July 4th)

and so on from there.  The Sunday at the top is this Sunday.  Any input?  And I'm doing low carb so how low should my carbs be?  The carbs I eat, can they come from oatmeal, fiber one, fruit or can it just be veggies?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Stacey- if my body looked like yours I wouldn't be dieting!!! Your a hottie!  Are you feeling better since your surgery? Still trying to get pregnant? Your gonna be a gorgeous mommy!!


HEY Girl!!! Oh whatever you have a VERY VERY HOT Body!!!!!  
I'm feeling worse today than yesterday-probably did too much yesterday Very Sore!
Yep we will be trying to get pregnant in a few weeks!! FUN! 

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

1000 calories is very low sweetheart.. BTW good luck u will do great and no u DO NOT have 15lbs to lose.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

I was thinking the same~ 1000 calories is LOW. I did that one day-first off I was a BITCH--and 2nd- I felt soooo Light headed!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Too low calories = physical and mental wackiness and possible thyroid shutdown.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks girls, I was just concerned I was eating too much!! I just feel so blah at times, like wtf is the point.  I try sooooo hard, but then again I fk up all my hard work with a binge.  I'm pretty all or nothing.  I know how to diet and I know how to binge- that's it.  Sad but true  

My carbs have been pretty darn low the last few days (Monday), like under 50.  (Is that low?)  Today I am such a BITCH!!!  I'm just in such a pissy mood, I wonder if it is the lack of carbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it's the lack of SF in your diet.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I think it's the lack of SF in your diet.


Well, in that case, I know it's A LOT to ask, but do you think............. out of the kindness of your heart, you could spare some SF and come give it to me!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

Anytime. FedEx rates on shipping SF's are really good this time of year.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Anytime. FedEx rates on shipping SF's are really good this time of year.


Sounds like a plan!! I wonder if they can deliver today considering the post office is closed!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

LoL most likely is the lack of carbs, most of us get bitchy by day 2 or 3! Or even earlier!

I'm weird w/ binging too.  I can be sooo good then binge.  Lately I'm trying to be less strict, but I keep binging too, WTF. I make no sense.  Even my therapist is confused haha.  It's like, even if I tell myself bad foods r ok sometimes, then I'll overeat them more.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

*ANDREA!!!! * I missed you girlie!! Im home now for a couple days! 
give me a call tonite if you get a chance after work. Doesnt matter what time it is, Ill be home tonite, I think!  or else I may try you! 



> Sunday- Refeed- 2000
> Monday- 1000
> Tuesday- 1200
> Wednesday- 1500
> ...


diet looks well planned  although I agree. 1000 is low. I would only do that for _one day. _
how about something like this: 
sun- 2200-2400(refeed). and yes that more is better.  trust me
mon- 1350
tues-1600
wed-1350
thurs-1600
fri-1250
then refeed again
just a simple idea of a hundred ways  you could do it!  

and cheer up darlin!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL most likely is the lack of carbs, most of us get bitchy by day 2 or 3! Or even earlier!
> 
> I'm weird w/ binging too. I can be sooo good then binge. Lately I'm trying to be less strict, but I keep binging too, WTF. I make no sense. Even my therapist is confused haha. It's like, even if I tell myself bad foods r ok sometimes, then I'll overeat them more.


You sound like me.  I'm like- okay, this is fine in moderation, then I eat it ALL and I'm like, well you said it was okay (not literally talking to myself though! LOL!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah and I have no idea how to deal with it.  The classic binge eater model is ok TOOO strict = binging and so lighten up a bit and ur ok.  Obviously thats not me! UGH! We need to figure this out! Brainstorm!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you too hun!       I'll definatly call you tonight!!  Hope you had an awesome time!    Thanks for the advice, I'll plan meals, let you know what they are and you can tweak them for me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah and I have no idea how to deal with it. The classic binge eater model is ok TOOO strict = binging and so lighten up a bit and ur ok. Obviously thats not me! UGH! We need to figure this out! Brainstorm!


Me either.  I do super awesome and then I binge.  And it's so mental for me, I'm like- gee, I really want cottage cheese but I f'd up earlier so I might as well save the healthy food for my diet and then chow down on ice cream/cookies/chips, etc.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you too hun!     I'll definatly call you tonight!! Hope you had an awesome time!  Thanks for the advice, I'll plan meals, let you know what they are and you can tweak them for me.


missed ya too!  I had an Ok time. lol glad to be back for the weekend!
not a prob girlie, we can chit chat over that tonite or whenever!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds good to me!! I'll call around seven or so- K? (my time)


----------

